# Cost for Pulling A/V lines???



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

StrizzY said:


> What is a fair price for pulling all cables (cat6, speakers, RG6,etc) for A/V contractor in new construction. Cables supplied by them. 2500sq ft home.


Is there such a thing as an AV contractor?

If you are an Electrician, you should be charging your rate for the time you spend. 
If you are asking for a price per drop, that will depend on you and how efficient you are.

In new construction I would not charge less than 2 hours per drop plus materials. Sure you could do some in an hour, but you need time to handle delicate wire and not hack it. Keep your speaker lines the hell away from anything else too.


----------



## Muslickz (Apr 19, 2013)

Going rate here for cat5e drops is $125 per. But it depends on length, material.. difficulty. But $125.00 per is average for an average difficulty job.

-Mus


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

StrizzY said:


> What is a fair price for pulling all cables (cat6, speakers, RG6,etc) for A/V contractor in new construction. Cables supplied by them. 2500sq ft home.



If they pay to put gas in my car, will I have enough to get to your house from mine?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

A/v techs make a lot of money out here. 

Many homes want custom sound systems, automation, alarms... Thats all VDV(A/V)


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> A/v techs make a lot of money out here.
> 
> Many homes want custom sound systems, automation, alarms... Thats all VDV(A/V)


Agreed. Same here. Most of what I do is all Russound C series along with URC Complete Control or HAI.


----------



## David046 (Dec 16, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> A/v techs make a lot of money out here.
> 
> Many homes want custom sound systems, automation, alarms... Thats all VDV(A/V)


I haven't had much of an opportunity to wire any systems in yet, but is there a commonly known good, better, best for each?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

there is no best. 

it is really based on the customers needs


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> there is no best.
> 
> it is really based on the customers needs


Seems what is ever best changes every (6) months as technology gets better...


----------



## Megahertz38 (May 7, 2013)

*Here in IL*

It costs about 120 per drop on average for CAT6 lines in the middle of IL. Since they are running multiple types of media to each location? It's hard to guesstimate. I'd get a quote from several places & see how much difference there is in pricing...that would be interesting to see.


----------

